# Freeride board for advanced rider



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys! I am new to the forum and I am quite impressed since I've read some of the threads - there are definitely some dudes here that know what's all about.
My brother will be traveling to the US in two months so I he can bring me a board from there. Here in Europe the prices are so high...
A bit about my self - I am an advanced (not an expert) rider. I've been riding for about 10 years and let's say last 4 - backcountry only. These 4 years I've been riding the 2008 Burton Malolo 162 and I can say only positives when it comes to pow but as I've moved to some really technical riding last 2 years I found there are some cons which I would like to get around with my new board. What I mean by technical riding - some pretty steep ( >40°)coluoirs and slopes. Usually avalanche risk in those kind of terrain is quite high so riding in the biggest pow is not the best option. What I wanna say is that I need more balanced freeride board which can perform good on hard-pack as well. I'll mention some options I've been thinking about and my constrains about them. If you can add some other brands/models and critically evaluate their pros/cons it will be highly appreciated!

*Burton Suprermodel X*
pros: Reasonable price, reviews suggest this board can offer the performance I am looking for.
cons: EST bindings - I'll need to hear really convincing arguments for this system in order to buy bindings(will need advice for Burton bindings, since I don't know them well) as well. However, this is still an option.

*Rossignol Experiance*
pros: Again it meets my requirements, Magnetraction.
cons: I'm a bit sceptical about the brand, no matter Xavier and Jones were riding for it. (Xavier is still riding this model I think). Prove me I am wrong :dunno:

*Burton T6*
pros: Ultimate freeride machine (is it???)
cons: Again EST bindings. However I can take an older version that use the 3D binding system and use my oldschool Drake Podium (which is the best bindings ever - I am riding it from 2001!!! ); The price is a bit too high and I am a bit skeptical about all the innovation it this thing...

*LIBtech Travis Rice C2 BTX*
pros: Combines Rocker and Camber which I am really curious to try, MT again.
cons: Unreasonably high price...

There are many brands that I just don't have any experience with and I would like to hear about them from you guys - K2, RIDE, GNU, Lamar, Capita, Imperivm, Never Summer, Nidecker and many more.
The price range should be somewhere up to 500$. The length should be around 164. I am around 184 cm (6 feet), 75 kilos (165 pounds)
I am looking for a deal so consider 2010 models as well...
Looking forward for your opinion!
Cheers!


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I would think the Never Summer Raptor would be a great choice for you. I have a Heritage, and may get a Raptor next year.

Here's what Vince from NS said to me when I asked him about the Raptor/Summit:



> I was just thinking if your really looking to compliment your Heritage with a more directional board. I would get a Summit. Then you would have the most kick ass resort board and the ultimate powder porpoise. Also, overhang wouldn't be a big issue in soft snow. If your looking to compliment it with a more directional board that floats awesome but you'll be able to lay some trenches on hardpack, then I would still recommend the Raptor X.


Speaking of Jeremy Jones, how about the Jones Snowboards Flagship? Heard good things about that one too.


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

kswissreject said:


> I would think the Never Summer Raptor would be a great choice for you....Speaking of Jeremy Jones...


Firstly, I doubt to find either the Raptor or the Flagship up to 500 bucks.
Secondly, don't you think that the Raptor being with Rocker design and missing MagneTraction will be not the best choice for hard pack and icy conditions?
All my respect to JJ but I don't see the point to give a small fortune for a board with his name on it...I would go for Nidecker instead...


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

The sales are on right now, I passed by a Jones Flagship for $350 the other day. You know the Jones boards are made from Nidecker, right?


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

kswissreject said:


> The sales are on right now, I passed by a Jones Flagship for $350 the other day. You know the Jones boards are made from Nidecker, right?


Yep, I know. That's why I said Nidecker...
Mentioning the Flagship for 350$ means I'll definitely need some advice for good retailers cuz it appears I am not looking in the right ones. Can you please when suggesting a model include the name of a retailer which is good for this brand and is likely to find a good deal on its website.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Malolo said:


> Hi guys! I am new to the forum and I am quite impressed since I've read some of the threads - there are definitely some dudes here that know what's all about.
> My brother will be traveling to the US in two months so I he can bring me a board from there. Here in Europe the prices are so high...
> A bit about my self - I am an advanced (not an expert) rider. I've been riding for about 10 years and let's say last 4 - backcountry only. These 4 years I've been riding the 2008 Burton Malolo 162 and I can say only positives when it comes to pow but as I've moved to some really technical riding last 2 years I found there are some cons which I would like to get around with my new board. What I mean by technical riding - some pretty steep ( >40°)coluoirs and slopes. Usually avalanche risk in those kind of terrain is quite high so riding in the biggest pow is not the best option. What I wanna say is that I need more balanced freeride board which can perform good on hard-pack as well. I'll mention some options I've been thinking about and my constrains about them. If you can add some other brands/models and critically evaluate their pros/cons it will be highly appreciated!
> 
> ...


'''


If you like the T6 (as I did) you might like the board I ended up getting too...










That's a 09-10 Arbor A-Frame. If you ride powder and carve groomers after that...you'll love it.


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

pawlo said:


> '''
> 
> 
> If you like the T6 (as I did) you might like the board I ended up getting too...
> ...


10x but you'r not telling me much buddy! Can you please be more specific - what do you like about this board and are there any cons? I don't know anything for this brand :dunno: And, finally, where can I buy it from now.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Malolo said:


> 10x but you'r not telling me much buddy! Can you please be more specific - what do you like about this board and are there any cons? I don't know anything for this brand :dunno: And, finally, where can I buy it from now.


there you go bro:

reviews-arbor-frame


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I can only help with one of the boards you mentioned, the TRice C2BTX. My buddy rode that board yesterday and I rode the Lib Dark Series C2BTX which is pretty similar. It was my first time riding a C2BTX board and I loved it. My buddy liked the TRice as well, but thought it was too stiff. However, based on what you want I'm sure the stiffness is fine...my buddy likes softer boards. 

I rode the Dark Series in powder, trees and moguls (no ice though) and it killed everything. I felt much better on the 161 C2BTX than I did on my 167 regular camber board. The edge hold was great, I felt like I could turn faster and it still had nice float in the powder despite being smaller. I weigh 200 lbs so a 161 in powder is small for me. 

Lib Tech and GNU are made by the same manufacturer, Mervin Technologies, and both have C2BTX boards. I haven't ridden a ton of the new tech from other companies yet, but I fully endorse those boards for what you are looking for.


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

@ *pawlo* U r the man! 10x bro!!!
@ *schmitty34* 10x. This advice will come in handy if I choose LIB. 

@ All 
It appears I am not looking where I should. I can't find great deals. Generally I am looking in The House, Truesnow(ex Sierra), Tactics and Evo. Am I missing some good retailers? I couldn't find nighter The Jones Flagship, nor Arbor A frame in the sites mentioned above. Honestly if I find The Flagship for 350$ I will go for it! This is a true bargain!


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Malolo, if you are interested in the Dark Series, I am selling my 2010 Dark Series C2 size 161 (last year's model). Check this for details: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150577079681&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Malolo said:


> @ *pawlo* U r the man! 10x bro!!!
> @ *schmitty34* 10x. This advice will come in handy if I choose LIB.
> 
> @ All
> It appears I am not looking where I should. I can't find great deals. Generally I am looking in The House, Truesnow(ex Sierra), Tactics and Evo. Am I missing some good retailers? I couldn't find nighter The Jones Flagship, nor Arbor A frame in the sites mentioned above. Honestly if I find The Flagship for 350$ I will go for it! This is a true bargain!


arbor a frame for sale - Google Search

I got mine in the middle of August...70% off. Flagship for $350? GET IT!


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

pawlo said:


> arbor a frame for sale - Google Search
> 
> I got mine in the middle of August...70% off. Flagship for $350? GET IT!





kswissreject said:


> The sales are on right now, I passed by a Jones Flagship for $350 the other day.


Yeah, if I find this deal I will definitely get it but I doubt :dunno:

As for the Google shopping results -10x! It appears when I do the search from here (UK) it searches only local retailers and I got 0 results 
I'll have to see the settings and try to do an advanced search maybe.
10x again!


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

One board that does not get much love on these forums.

Atomic Banger 2011 Snowboard Review

I have the 2010 version and the board rips, especially off piste.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Billygold - if that was a wide, I'd be tempted to bid on that sucker!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hmmmm...Ebay?

arbor a-frame items - Get great deals on Sporting Goods, arbor snowboard items on eBay.com!


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmm! A friend of mine got the Flagship and was disapointed how rough the ride was. Gave it 4 chances and put on sale. Just saying.

I should be receiving my T.Rice 2011 164.5 any day now and will put review up. CAN'T WAIT!!!  Got it for a great deal - last one! :cheeky4:

For finding a great deal, these sites you mentioned are good, too big (well known) and run out of good stuff early. I'd look for smaller shops with online stores. Mentoin what board you are looking for and someone wil post if they come across I'm sure (myself included).

All the best. Cheers...


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

dice said:


> Hmmm! A friend of mine got the Flagship and was disapointed how rough the ride was. Gave it 4 chances and put on sale. Just saying.
> 
> I should be receiving my T.Rice 2011 164.5 any day now and will put review up. CAN'T WAIT!!!  Got it for a great deal - last one! :cheeky4:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment!!!
If u come across a good deal on any of these boards around *164* I will go for it, I suppose:
*
Burton T6
LIB Dark Series/ Travis Rice
Rossignol The Experience
Arbor A Frame
*This will be extremely kind of you and if you and will be deeply appreciated!!!


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're looking at the T6, I'd also consider the Custom X. I just bought one off of ebay and have been really pleased with the performance. Costs less than the T6/7. Newer versions also have frostbite edges if you want something that has a little more grip without going to magnetraction. Generally quite a few on ebay.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

You might Also want to consider:

- NS Raptor R (no X available anywhere) if you can fit. I've seen a 164. 

- Elan Vertigo (a border x level board)

- Volkl Coal XT or Race

- Nidecker Platinum

The above are stiff, crazy fast freeride oriented boards. May not be as playful, but ultra fast and stable at high speed!

I'll keep an eye for you if anything pops. 

Cheers...


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Malolo said:


> Thanks for the comment!!!
> If u come across a good deal on any of these boards around *164* I will go for it, I suppose:
> *
> Burton T6
> ...


I have a similar riding style and ride the Lib Travis Rice. They are pretty popular so not a lot left for the great end of season deals.

Check this link for 20% off retail, which i think was still in your price range: Libtech T.Rice C2BTX Snowboard at Snowboard Connection

FYI, at 165 lbs., a 164.5 is a little big for you, no? I am 175 and ride the 161.5. The board will seem stiffer to you if you are lighter. Good Luck!


----------



## LibTech4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

I ride a t.rice c2btx and I love it. Kills on everything but the jibs.... Still not bad though just not a skate banana !


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

dice said:


> Hmmm! A friend of mine got the Flagship and was disapointed how rough the ride was. Gave it 4 chances and put on sale. Just saying.
> 
> I should be receiving my T.Rice 2011 164.5 any day now and will put review up. CAN'T WAIT!!!  Got it for a great deal - last one! :cheeky4:
> 
> ...


Never found that Raptor X, huh? Sorry to hear that, bro. But I'm sure the T.Rice will suit your needs just fine...


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Listheeb21 said:


> Never found that Raptor X, huh? Sorry to hear that, bro. But I'm sure the T.Rice will suit your needs just fine...


It's all good! It was sold out by x-mas & never went on sale anyway. So, I could still pick up 2012 when they are out at retail which would've been the same.

Having said that, I really can't wait to get my T.Rice and take it out a couple of weeks before season ends.  It seems best fitted for the way I like to ride now (speed, jumps, trees, ice, & twin for having fun). If I really like how it rides at speed I will likely upgrade to the 2012 HP.

Everything I read about the T.Rice tells me it's exactly what I need.

I HATE WAITING... :laugh:

Cheers...


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Malolo said:


> Thanks for the comment!!!
> If u come across a good deal on any of these boards around *164* I will go for it, I suppose:
> *
> Burton T6
> ...



K.. found you the following:

2011 A-Frame at $429 (162 or 166)
2011 Dark Series $465 (161)
2011 The Experience $419 (167)

PM if any are of interest.

Cheers...


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got back from a trip to Park City and used the Raptor X for 5 days.
It F'in rips..

Confidence inspiring.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Why not put a review on it!?


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm surprised no one said anything about Bataleon or Yes. You should check out the Batlaeon Omni or Undisputed. For Yes check out the Optimistic.
Both Bataleon boards under $500 but I don't think you'll find the Optimistic any where now. That thing went fast just like all Yes boards.
Omni
Undisputed


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Just got my T.Rice 164.5 and took it out for 2 days! Must say I am SUPER impressed with it!!! Given the conditions were basically granular, crushed ice it handled amazing. It charges fast, grips on double diamond ice, stable, damp just enough leaving it lively. And POP is out of this world! Lands jumps so smooth and really fast edge to edge (something I heard it was not)! I'll post a review after I take it to my bigger mountain next week. Perfect board for my style. And something to consider if you're looking a complete all mountain freeride stick. Cheers...


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally the choice is b/n these boards:
*
Lib Tech Dark Series C2BTX 161 (2012)
GNU Billy Goat C2BTX 162 (2011)
Lib Tech Jamie Lynn C2BTX 160 (2011)*

The problem with the last one is that I can find it only on the Marvin e-store and the price is without any discount 539 $ which is not fare in the end of the season. I could find only shorter decks on sale but 160 is a minimum in my opinion for me.
I had one comment from a friend that I trust that the Dark Series can feel more like a freestyle board and not exactly to my taste(look in the beginning of the thread for my riding preferences) and in his opinion I should look either for the goat or the Jamie's board. What will you guys tell me. Honestly, I think all these boards are quite the same.:dunno:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Malolo said:


> Finally the choice is b/n these boards:
> *
> Lib Tech Dark Series C2BTX 161 (2012)
> GNU Billy Goat C2BTX 162 (2011)
> ...


I've ridden a 161w Dark Series (2011) and I don't think it felt freestyle. It's a directional twin and they rate it as a stiffness of 7.5 and it definitely didn't feel noodly. It's not a pure powder board, it's definitely a do-everything board, but I rode it preety fast/hard and hit some powder in the trees and loved it.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you're on the right track with the C2BTX. Dark series from what I know is stiff and by no means freestyle. C2BTX can give a playful feel in pressing and what not. But for sure it's not a noodle.

I like the Billy Goat, but heard it lacks a little on pop. 

Not familiar with the Lynn. 

But FWIW, still give the T.Rice a thought! It does everything and does it great. I have/had T6, Titan X, Palmer, ride machete to name a few as reference point. And this T.Rice brings to me the best out of each board - all in one. 

All the best on your quest. 

Cheers...


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

10x guys!!! I finally decided to go for that Dark Series. At the end of the day I'll get a 2012 model for the price of the 2011 models now that are on sale. 
Dice, 10x mate, you helped me a lot! 10x to all you guys, your help is much appreciated! As for the T. Rice, I know it's a sweet ride as well but the offer for this 2012 model is just so seductive 
I am posting some pics as a gratitude for your help! These are pics from my biggest line with my old loyal flying fish - the Malolo and I promise not to forget next year to come back and post some new pics with the Dark Series. Cheers!
































































P.S.: I'm the one with the navy green pants. I am holding the camera most of the time but anyway


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

How are you getting the 2012 at the same price as the 2011 sales?


----------



## Malolo (Mar 14, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> How are you getting the 2012 at the same price as the 2011 sales?


Pure luck. It is a test board, ridden a couple of times. I won't tell you more. The guy who contacted me is probably watching this thread and if he decide he can write more.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Malolo said:


> Pure luck. It is a test board, ridden a couple of times. I won't tell you more. The guy who contacted me is probably watching this thread and if he decide he can write more.


Oh, no worries, just curious. 

If that same guy has any other lib boards that are wide and in the 160 range I may be interested :cheeky4:

I'm looking to buy a BTX or C2BTX board, new or used, sometime soon. Actually considering a few on craigslist right now. 

Congrats on getting hooked up with the 2012 Dark Series....that will be sick. I may just end up paying retail, or close to it for that exact board sometime next year. Just have to convince the wife that I actually need a new board :laugh:

Nice pics BTW


----------

